# Netflix 4K



## winning (Oct 20, 2015)

Tivo Bolt is hooked up to my 4K display.

Netflix giving me this error when I try to play anything 4K:

*"We're having trouble playing this title right now. Please try again later or select a different title."*

How can this be resolved.

Have had this 4K television for 2 years and have not seen 4K content on it.

Please hurry.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Becuase it's 2 years old it's likely that it doesn't have HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2, which are required for 4K. That's the bad part about being an early adopter. You might want to double check the specs of the TV to be sure, but I'm betting that's the issue.


----------



## winning (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the Planar UltraRes 84" UHDTV from 2013.

It has HDMI 2.0.

Does not have HDCP 2.2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

winning said:


> Does not have HDCP 2.2.


Then Netflix wont work. YouTube might though.


----------



## jmy2469 (Oct 19, 2015)

winning said:


> Tivo Bolt is hooked up to my 4K display.
> 
> Netflix giving me this error when I try to play anything 4K:
> 
> ...


You need to have the Premium Account from Netflix and at least 25mbps for your internet. What HDMI cables are you using?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Then Netflix wont work. YouTube might though.


If you have 4K Netflex service (4 streams) than use your TV Netflix App you should get 4K, do that first then you will know if you problem is the HDMI cable or your Netflix service/internet speed.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> If you have 4K Netflex service (4 streams) than use your TV Netflix App you should get 4K, do that first then you will know if you problem is the HDMI cable or your Netflix service/internet speed.


I think the Planar UltraRes 84 isn't actually a TV - I think it is a display. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9793427 or http://www.commercialintegrator.com/article/print/planar_flexes_4k_muscle_at_dse_2013


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

winning said:


> I have the Planar UltraRes 84" UHDTV from 2013.
> 
> It has HDMI 2.0.
> 
> Does not have HDCP 2.2.


I remember driving through Sherman Oaks to meet a client and seeing a delivery of a massive Planar.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> i think the planar ultrares 84 isn't actually a tv - i think it is a display. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?edpno=9793427 or http://www.commercialintegrator.com/article/print/planar_flexes_4k_muscle_at_dse_2013


oh!!!


----------



## Doug K. (Oct 22, 2015)

Netflix on Bolt, only in 1080i and according to Video options, I cannot highlight above 1080p. However, You Tube is working in 4K. I also know I have the right cable and ports, on a 1 year old SONY 4K. TiVo says it's a Netflix issue, and Netflix says it's the Bolt. Spent two hours being bounced back and forth. TiVo finally admitted, they couldn't help at this time.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't have a 4K Netflix plan but running native Netflix on my TV vs the TiVO is better...but barely. 

On my Somy TV it says 1080 and the image is a little more crisp and the sound is better. 

Watching Netflix on my TiVO I get 1080p/24 and it still looks great, but a tiny bit less than the native TV app. I also noticed the sound doesn't "boom" or sound as crisp through the TiVO Netflix. 

A little bummed that the Native TV app is a little bit better, but hopefully the 4K update (my Sony has messed up colors in 4K) will fix these issues.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the same issue. HDMI 2.0 and hdcp 2.2 on every device in the chain


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As mentioned above you have to pay for the $12/mo 4 device plan to get access to Netflix 4K. Do you have that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or be grandfathered in like me. I pay $7.99 for UHD and four screens supposedly for life.


----------



## bwgas1 (Oct 22, 2015)

mine did same thing but i turn on auto detect on tivo from video settings menu that fix it my tv is vizo c-3 60 work great now netflix 4k


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> As mentioned above you have to pay for the $12/mo 4 device plan to get access to Netflix 4K. Do you have that?


Yes, I have physical delivery of 3 disks unlimited and highest all streaming. App on TV works fine for streaming 4k.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Or be grandfathered in like me. I pay $7.99 for UHD and four screens supposedly for life.


How did you get that?


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

waynomo said:


> How did you get that?


If a subscriber had ever streamed 4k Netflix prior to August 12, 2014, they didn't raise the price for those few early adopters.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

waynomo said:


> How did you get that?


No idea. One day the info showed on my account that I would have the $7.99 price as long as I never changed my plan. When I inquired about it they couldn't tell me why I had it. But they did say that as long as I never change anything that I am supposed to keep that price.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> I think the Planar UltraRes 84 isn't actually a TV - I think it is a display. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9793427 or http://www.commercialintegrator.com/article/print/planar_flexes_4k_muscle_at_dse_2013


for that much money they should get you HDCP2.2 support somehow


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, apparently on some TVs only *some* of the HDMI ports have the required HDMI/HDCP capabilities.. and it's NOT made very clear. This was talked about on today's episode of the HD & Home Theater podcast.


----------

